# Notebook Netzteil Stecker extrem Heiß



## lows (17. August 2009)

*Notebook Netzteil Stecker extrem Heiß*

Halllo  Community,
ich hab folgendes Problem:Heute Morgen habe ich mein Notebook zum Surfen hochgefahren.Allles schön und gut. Dann nach knapp 5 Minuten fängt es richtig fies an zu stinken.Als ich drauf kam das es vom Notebook kommt,hab ich es sofort ausgeschalten.Dann den Netzstecker gezogen und AUUU hab ich mich verbrannt.DAs Teil war verdammt heiß. Später hab ich es noch mal hochgefahren und immer noch das gleiche Problem.Jetzt stellt sich die FRage,ich hab das Notebok vor 2 Jahren bei Mediamarkt gekauft (es ist ein  FSC Amilo LI 1705) allerdings keine Garantie mehr drauf.Kann ich zum Serviceschalter gehen und einfach ein neues Netzteil Verlangen?

Mfg Lows


----------



## Speedguru (17. August 2009)

*AW: Notebook Netzteil Stecker extrem Heiß*

ICh glaube nicht, dass die das dir so einfach herausrücken, aber mit ein bisschen Glück bekommste vielleicht etwas!
Probieren schadet ja nicht!!

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## ghostadmin (17. August 2009)

*AW: Notebook Netzteil Stecker extrem Heiß*

Wo hast du am Netzstecker gezogen?
Ich hatte das auch mal mit nem HP Netzteil. Neues Netzkabel hat da ausgereicht und seitdem läufts ohne Probleme. Diese Kabel bekommt man übrigens fürn paar Euro bei ebay.


----------



## lows (17. August 2009)

*AW: Notebook Netzteil Stecker extrem Heiß*



Speedguru schrieb:


> ICh glaube nicht, dass die das dir so einfach herausrücken, aber mit ein bisschen Glück bekommste vielleicht etwas!
> Probieren schadet ja nicht!!
> 
> MFG
> ...


 
ja ich probiers mal


----------



## lows (17. August 2009)

*AW: Notebook Netzteil Stecker extrem Heiß*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wo hast du am Netzstecker gezogen?
> Ich hatte das auch mal mit nem HP Netzteil. Neues Netzkabel hat da ausgereicht und seitdem läufts ohne Probleme. Diese kabel bekommt man übrigens fürn paar Euro bei ebay.


 
ne des ist der Stecker der in das Notebook kommt


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2009)

*AW: Notebook Netzteil Stecker extrem Heiß*

wende dich mal direkt an FSC, denn der händler wird kaum einsehen, dass er nach 2 jahren für ein neues NT sorgen soll. FSC ist aber VIELLEICHT kulant in dem fall.

ansonsten musst du dir halt ein nues netzeil besorgen, da gibt es auch zB bei amazon "nonames", musst nur schauen, dass es kompatibel ist (mitgelieferte steckerformen und spannung)


----------



## rebel4life (19. August 2009)

*AW: Notebook Netzteil Stecker extrem Heiß*

Bei Pollin gibts für 15/20€ ein alternatives Netzteil.


----------

